# DIRECTV iPad App (V1.1.5/1.1.7) - Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Systems in this software version
Apple iPad*

*Available starting:*
Tuesday, May 31, 2011

*Download*
iTunes Store

*New in this version*

Performance enhancements
Connect with Facebook/Twitter to share what you are watching with friends
Select shows from Facebook/Twitter that your friends are watching and quickly launch the DIRECTV app to see more information and set recordings
What's Hot module
New module customization screen
On Demand movie listings and remote scheduling
In Theaters movie category for a list of movies currently in theaters with the ability to set them to record for when they are released on DIRECTV.


----------



## mjwagner

Have they done or do they plan on doing any work to improve the Movies or Sports tabs? They still have significant issues with content. 

Any word on when they will provide a unified playlist?

Also, they STILL have not fixed a specific bug that I reported a LONG time ago. To repeat - in Guide, List view, their is no way to dismiss the details once you have it displayed (unlike in the Grid view - it should at least be consistent).

This really does have the makings of a killer app. Unfortunately it's continuing idiosyncrasies cause me to use it very infrequently. ....and they don't seem to interested in fixing some of the problems.


----------



## Laxguy

> In Theaters movie category for a list of movies currently in theaters with the ability to set them to record for when they are released on DIRECTV.


Now that is a *feature and a half*! FB n Twitter, not so much, but then I'm not in the demographic they're shootin' for............


----------



## Doug Brott

mjwagner said:


> Have they done or do they plan on doing any work to improve the Movies or Sports tabs? They still have significant issues with content.
> 
> Any word on when they will provide a unified playlist?
> 
> Also, they STILL have not fixed a specific bug that I reported a LONG time ago. To repeat - in Guide, List view, their is no way to dismiss the details once you have it displayed (unlike in the Grid view - it should at least be consistent).
> 
> This really does have the makings of a killer app. Unfortunately it's continuing idiosyncrasies cause me to use it very infrequently. ....and they don't seem to interested in fixing some of the problems.


Sports apparently has some work left to do, so look for continued improvement in that area. As for Movies .. What is the issue there?

unified playlist? it's coming, just not sure when.

I think the difference in Grid View vs. List View has more to do with how they've designed it. I don't think they are intended to work the same way.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Laxguy said:


> Now that is a *feature and a half*! FB n Twitter, not so much, but then I'm not in the demographic they're shootin' for............


If I ordered PPV, that would be an AWESOME feature...

Since I don't, I actually prefer the Facebook/Twitter features.

The "What's Hot!" module would be great if it wasn't for the fact that I've lost faith in "What's Hot!"...

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott

Alan Gordon said:


> The "What's Hot!" module would be great if it wasn't for the fact that I've lost faith in "What's Hot!"...


Maybe what you're really saying is that you've lost faith in what other people actually watch ..


----------



## Laxguy

Alan Gordon said:


> If I ordered PPV, that would be an AWESOME feature...
> 
> Since I don't, I actually prefer the Facebook/Twitter features.
> 
> The "What's Hot!" module would be great if it wasn't for the fact that I've lost faith in "What's Hot!"...
> 
> ~Alan


You've got that right about "What's Hot!"!!

Anyway, as soon as I posted, I realized that the movies being featured would all be going to PPV- or they wouldn't be featured! So far a quick look-see confirms that.

I guess it'd be cool to see what friends may be interested in enough to watch, so I might try the FB thing.


----------



## Laxguy

Update is fine! Via the 'Pad, it seemed to indicate I was getting v 1.0.8, but the new one loaded up fine and very quickly. [Still not used to d/l directly via the iPad; got used to doing it via Synch with the iPhone.]

I've already set to record one movie when it's released by DirecTV, if I can afford the price at the time.....


----------



## Alan Gordon

Doug Brott said:


> Maybe what you're really saying is that you've lost faith in what other people actually watch ..


That goes without saying...  :nono2:

No, my comment was regarding issues discussed in the HD anticipation threads, which have led me to the conclusion that "What's Hot!" simply isn't very accurate.



Laxguy said:


> I guess it'd be cool to see what friends may be interested in enough to watch, so I might try the FB thing.


I've posted about a show I was watching on Facebook a couple of times, but I use it sparingly, so as to not annoy people. I do however have a Twitter account DEDICATED solely to my TV viewing...  :lol:

My iPad's at home, and I doubt I'll be home anytime soon, but I'll check the update out when I can...

~Alan


----------



## mjwagner

Doug Brott said:


> Sports apparently has some work left to do, so look for continued improvement in that area. As for Movies .. What is the issue there?
> 
> unified playlist? it's coming, just not sure when.
> 
> I think the difference in Grid View vs. List View has more to do with how they've designed it. I don't think they are intended to work the same way.


Thanks for the update Doug!

The issue that I found with Movies (don't know if it is the only issue but it is one that I have found) is that when you select Movies, What's On Now, it does not show all the movies currently playing.

As to the problem with List View, while I can accept that Grid View and List View may not work exactly the same their should be some way of dismissing the details of a specific show once you have selected it. Currently when you fist display list view no specific show details are displayed. As soon as you select a show the details for that show are displayed in a gray box. At that point their is no way that I have found to dismiss the gray box and just go back to the plain list. IMO, their should be a way to dismiss the details and basic good interface design says that the method used to dismiss, while it doesn't have to be identical, should at least be similar/consistent with how it works in the other views.


----------



## Steve

Just kicked the tires on it, and it's still the most elegantly programmed app I've seen from DirecTV to date. Smooth as silk, with gorgeous graphics and a very intuitive UI, IMHO.

We're an MRV household, tho, so without access to a unified playlist, when we sit down to watch TV, it's still not instinctive for us to grab the iPad and fire it up. Fingers-crossed that functionality will be added soon.


----------



## KenW

I would like to be able to schedule the download of other shows as well. It would be handy to have them ready for viewing at home when I arrive. 

It would also be helpful to know what is on the To Do list, but I understand that's not available outside of my local network. I've scheduled remote recordings, but I'm never sure they will record until I get home. 

I travel for a living, so remote access is high on my priority list.


----------



## scs_dtv

I wish there was a way to delete recorded content on the playlist, otherwise this is a very nice app.


----------



## Laxguy

scs_dtv said:


> I wish there was a way to delete recorded content on the playlist, otherwise this is a very nice app.


That's probably one of the last things we'll see on a remote app: Too much room for mischief, or accidental erasure by others, kids included. Viewing and managing the To Do list would be nice, even without deleting capabilities!


----------



## Clark Kent

I'm still unable to use the app. All three of our receivers show up in the app, but I'm unable to validate them when I enter the IP addresses.


----------



## Steve

Clark Kent said:


> I'm still unable to use the app. All three of our receivers show up in the app, but I'm unable to validate them when I enter the IP addresses.


Did you check the receivers' "external device" settings are set to "allow".


----------



## Clark Kent

Yes, set to allow. I enter the IP address, hit validate, and get the spinning wheel for about 30 seconds. Then nothing happens.


----------



## Doug Brott

Are your receivers connected to the Internet?

Press & hold {INFO} .. Choose "More System Info" and scroll to "Network" and "Internet"

What do those two lines say?


----------



## Clark Kent

Doug Brott said:


> Are your receivers connected to the Internet?
> 
> Press & hold {INFO} .. Choose "More System Info" and scroll to "Network" and "Internet"
> 
> What do those two lines say?


Network says "not connected (9)"

Internet says the same with a yellow triangle in front of it.


----------



## Laxguy

Clark Kent said:


> Network says "not connected (9)"
> 
> Internet says the same with a yellow triangle in front of it.


Well, that kinda isolates the problem! Check the connections between the router and the DECA Broadband adaptor. If no joy, power cycle the modem/router.


----------



## Clark Kent

Laxguy said:


> Well, that kinda isolates the problem! Check the connections between the router and the DECA Broadband adaptor. If no joy, power cycle the modem/router.


I'm not sure what you mean about the DECA broadband adaptor.


----------



## Laxguy

Clark Kent said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about the DECA broadband adaptor.


On my (fairly recent) Whole House install, there's a smallish black box labelled such. There's an ethernet cable from my router to it, and coax from it back into the system. Other installs may be variations on a theme, but you do have other elements of Whole House working, right? I'd check from the router to see where it hooks into your system.


----------



## egakagoc2xi

They should release on for android


----------



## Laxguy

egakagoc2xi said:


> They should release on for android


I guess that's in the works.

Nice to have Colombia represented here! Welcome!


----------



## Clark Kent

Laxguy said:


> On my (fairly recent) Whole House install, there's a smallish black box labelled such. There's an ethernet cable from my router to it, and coax from it back into the system. Other installs may be variations on a theme, but you do have other elements of Whole House working, right? I'd check from the router to see where it hooks into your system.


I guess I will call DTV and ask about this kind of hook up. Doesn't sound like something I could fix myself.


----------



## Beerstalker

Clark Kent, I assume you have Whole Home DVR working across your receivers? If so do you also have them hooked up to your home network so they can access the internet? If not I'm fairly certain the iPad app will not work.

Actually I think that's not totally correct. I think the iPad app can work without Whole Home DVR, but only on receivers/DVRs that are hooked up to your home network and can access the internet.


----------



## Clark Kent

No, we don't have the Whole Home setup. We have three HD 22s. One of them is hooked up to the router with an Ethernet cable. The other two are on the second floor of our house. 

What do I need to get? Some type of wireless contraption for each receiver?


----------



## Beerstalker

The one HR22 (I assume that is what you meant to type) that is hooked up to your router should still work I think. I would concentrate on getting it to work first.

After you get that working you can decide if it is really worth the effort/money of getting it to work with the other 2 HR22s. I personally think the app is nice, and use it at times to check the guide, etc, but I rarely use it to actually control my receivers. Without the ability to turn the TV on/off, control volume on my AV receiver, etc, it just isnt' that useful as a remote to me. I always just use my Harmony remotes to control everything.


----------



## Laxguy

Clark Kent said:


> No, we don't have the Whole Home setup. We have three HD 22s. One of them is hooked up to the router with an Ethernet cable. The other two are on the second floor of our house.
> 
> What do I need to get? Some type of wireless contraption for each receiver?


If you indeed want the features of Whole Home, I'd have DirecTV install it. Ask for Whole Home Cinema, and they'll interconnect the DVRs as well as supply ethernet - via Coax- to each HR 22. Then you should be good to go on all cylinders including the iPad app.

In the meantime, try looking in your menu settings for the one that is networked to your broadband, and enable "Devices".


----------



## Stewpidity

so to use the whole home feature, I have pay a monthly fee even if I am doing it over my own home wifi network ?


----------



## Go Beavs

Stewpidity said:


> so to use the whole home feature, I have pay a monthly fee even if I am doing it over my own home wifi network ?


Yes, whole home DVR is $3 a month, but to use the iPad app all you need to do is network your receiver/DVR. If you cannot network them, you can still schedule recordings on the HR2x/R22 and TiVo series 2 DVRs via the app.


----------



## Stewpidity

Go Beavs said:


> Yes, whole home DVR is $3 a month, but to use the iPad app all you need to do is network your receiver/DVR. If you cannot network them, you can still schedule recordings on the HR2x/R22 and TiVo series 2 DVRs via the app.


its all networked up, that is how I found out I had to pay when I went to activate the "whole Home" it told me to call, I could understand paying for it if i was using there deca's or some sort of special Directv equipment to achieve using it, but I am not. I wonder why i can use Direct2PC on my PC's but need "Whole home" to watch on my Ipad? Oh well I am sure this has been discussed to death else where.


----------



## Go Beavs

Stewpidity said:


> I wonder why i can use Direct2PC on my PC's but need "Whole home" to watch on my Ipad? Oh well I am sure this has been discussed to death else where.


WHDVR or not, there is currently no streaming from the DVR's to the iPad app... yet.


----------



## Steve

Go Beavs said:


> WHDVR or not, there is currently no streaming from the DVR's to the iPad app... yet.


Neither of the two companies in my area that currently let you stream programming to iPads (Cablevision and TWC) support the _HBO GO_ app. I assume that's because they want you to watch _HBO_ exclusively via their own apps. Since DirecTV does support _HBO GO_, I wonder if that's an indication they _don't _plan on streaming H/HR video to an iPad?


----------



## DodgerKing

I have a feeling that once DirecTV does make streaming available on the iPad (if they ever do), then they will end up charging a fee to access it and it will only work within ones own network. If that is the case, what is the point? Get a Sling box and stream it to your iPad anywhere for no monthly fee.


----------



## Steve

DodgerKing said:


> I have a feeling that once DirecTV does make streaming available [...] it will only work within ones own network.


That's the case with the Cablevision and TWC apps. Streaming is only inside the home.

BTW, what's funny about TWC not supporting _HBO GO_ is both entities are owned by the same parent company.


----------



## mreposter

I like the new iPad app, it has some cool features, but it's still fairly buggy. Changing the tv from the iPad can be fun and faster than using the remote.

I wish there were some customization options on the iPad guide. The font is fairly large, so if you use anything other than the 1-hour view, most of the show titles are chopped off.


----------



## Laxguy

mreposter said:


> I like the new iPad app, it has some cool features, but it's still fairly buggy. Changing the tv from the iPad can be fun and faster than using the remote.
> 
> I wish there were some customization options on the iPad guide. The font is fairly large, so if you use anything other than the 1-hour view, most of the show titles are chopped off.


Buggy? So far, nothing I've seen. If you have a favorite list that's just movies and sports, very few titles are chopped off, even in the three hour view.

But do you have any specific bugs you can describe or enumerate?


----------



## Karen

I would like a smaller font too! Otherwise, I love it and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## mjwagner

Laxguy said:


> Buggy? So far, nothing I've seen. If you have a favorite list that's just movies and sports, very few titles are chopped off, even in the three hour view.
> 
> But do you have any specific bugs you can describe or enumerate?


The app has a number of "issues" that have not been fixed. Look back at my previous posts in this thread (and the threads for the previous versions) for the ones that I have found. Some I would not classify as "bugs" but rather functional deficiencies.


----------



## Laxguy

mjwagner said:


> The app has a number of "issues" that have not been fixed. Look back at my previous posts in this thread (and the threads for the previous versions) for the ones that I have found. Some I would not classify as "bugs" but rather functional deficiencies.


The *only* bug I found in this thread has to do with dismissing the Info box in List view, [but it_ could_ be a design decision]. Ironically, in testing different ways how to get rid of it, I managed to lock it all up! (ie, = crash of the app)! A quit of the app and restart and it's all good again.

If there are other bugs that persist, please list rather than inviting me to comb through other threads. Please.


----------



## mjwagner

Laxguy said:


> The *only* bug I found in this thread has to do with dismissing the Info box in List view, [but it_ could_ be a design decision]. Ironically, in testing different ways how to get rid of it, I managed to lock it all up! (ie, = crash of the app)! A quit of the app and restart and it's all good again.
> 
> If there are other bugs that persist, please list rather than inviting me to comb through other threads. Please.


I wasn't going to do this but then you had to go ahead and say "please"...

Here are the issues that I have previously reported that, as far as I can tell, have still not been addressed.

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
No consolidated playlist.
No real MRV capability except by using remote control mode.
In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times. 
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Upcoming and completed in particular seem to have issues.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional.

...and yes, the only item that is porobably categorized as a true "bug" is the inability to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.If that is "working as designed" than frankly it is poorly designed, IMHO.


----------



## Go Beavs

Laxguy said:


> The *only* bug I found in this thread has to do with dismissing the Info box in List view, [but it_ could_ be a design decision]. *Ironically, in testing different ways how to get rid of it, I managed to lock it all up! (ie, = crash of the app)! A quit of the app and restart and it's all good again. *
> 
> If there are other bugs that persist, please list rather than inviting me to comb through other threads. Please.


I was just testing this as well and had the same issue. As I was scrolling up and down with the info box open, the guide page locked up. I was able to recover by selecting a different tab (like sports) and the I could get back into the guide.


----------



## mreposter

Laxguy said:


> Buggy? So far, nothing I've seen. If you have a favorite list that's just movies and sports, very few titles are chopped off, even in the three hour view.
> 
> But do you have any specific bugs you can describe or enumerate?


*ISSUES WITH THE GUIDE*
- Titles for half-hour shows are heavily chopped in anything other than 1-hour view.
- The "HD" indicator takes up considerable space, leaving less room for titles.

*SOME BUGS*
- When waking the iPad from sleep, if the app was left open, it sometimes has problems getting guide data, quitting and relaunching fixes the problem
- Info box in list view issue, mentioned earlier
- occasional "data not available" errors

Overall, I really like the app and don't find the bugs all that bad. Guide design is something that brings out strong opinions, and what one person prefers may not match what someone else wants. I tend to prefer smaller text so there's more information on screen, but others may prefer a larger font size to make it easier to read.


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks, gents! Appreciate the to-the-point, prompt and polite responses (too used to usenet where at least three db's would have ramped up the rudeness!)

Agree on the items as changes I'd like to see, and we all agree there's at least one conspicuous, repeatable bug. 

(Back to hockey).....


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm envious of the TWC customers who can stream to their iPad. Oh well, maybe someday.


----------



## dennisj00

I tried it at a friends when it was introduced. It's not streaming from the DVR so no recordings are streamed. At the time, it was only about 12 channels, no locals, and no trickplay.

I'll wait for a better version!


----------



## hookemfins

One weird problem is, I have show all channels checked and on the guide in the app I don't see our local channel 33 in Miami. All other channels show up.


----------



## poppo

Ok, here is my problem. On the DirecTV web site I have my receivers named
Living Rm
Game Room
Game Room

On the DVRs they are named
Living Room
Game Room 1
Game Room 2

The iPad app pulled up the DirecTV names, so I had 2 'Game Room' ones listed on the app. So I went on the web site and changed the names to
Living Rm
Game Rm 1
Game Rm 2

I refreshed the receivers, unistalled the app, reinstalled it and it still wants to use the old names. Any idea how to fix this?

<edit> After fiddling with it for a while it finally updated to the correct names. Not sure if it was something I did, or if it just took an hour to update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

poppo said:


> <edit> After fiddling with it for a while it finally updated to the correct names. Not sure if it was something I did, or if it just took an hour to update.


The data sits on servers...so they likely refresh periodically automatically.

Glad you're back in sync.


----------



## poppo

mjwagner said:


> Here are the issues that I have previously reported that, as far as I can tell, have still not been addressed.
> 
> Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).


This is a BIG issue for me and is what makes me not want to use the app.


----------



## mjwagner

Any word on when we will see a consolidated playlist and real MRV capability (not remote control mode). The vast majority of my D viewing uses the consolidated playlist and MRV so without that "native" capability on the iPad app it is pretty much not very usable for me.


----------



## DodgerKing

Agreed..

I haven't used this APP in months as there is no reason for me to use it, unless they add the ability to stream recorded or live TV. 

Of course, DirecTV will probably charge us for that service. If they do, I still will not use it when I can just use a Slingbox to do the same thing without a monthly fee


----------



## poppo

Ok, here is another issue. Am I doing something wrong or is this a bug?

I have a favorites list set up on the app. If I later add a channel (let's say channel 4), it puts it at the end of the list even though the list is in channel number order. Also if I go to edit and change the sort order to by-name, it does not change how the list is displayed. Now if those sort orders are only for adding or removing channels from the list, that is fine, but how do you get the channels you add to be where they are supposed be (i.e. ch4 between ch3 and ch5) and not append to the end without starting all over?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Go to the edit window of the Guide Favorites Module.

Click on #3: :heart: Favorites

On the right side of the row, you should see three lines.
Those are the iOS MOVE ROW indicator.

Tap/Hold your finger on the three lines, and move the row up and down.


----------



## poppo

Earl Bonovich said:


> Go to the edit window of the Guide Favorites Module.
> 
> Click on #3: :heart: Favorites
> 
> On the right side of the row, you should see three lines.
> Those are the iOS MOVE ROW indicator.
> 
> Tap/Hold your finger on the three lines, and move the row up and down.


huh? I don't have any of that. I am not talking about the guide (that has the hearts).

This is the Favorite Channel module on the home page. When you go to edit, the only option is to put a check mark next to a channel or remove the checkmark. Adding the checkmark, adds the channel to the Favorite Channels, but appends it at the end.

FWIW the Quicktune module does the same thing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

poppo said:


> huh? I don't have any of that. I am not talking about the guide (that has the hearts).
> 
> This is the Favorite Channel module on the home page. When you go to edit, the only option is to put a check mark next to a channel or remove the checkmark. Adding the checkmark, adds the channel to the Favorite Channels, but appends it at the end.
> 
> FWIW the Quicktune module does the same thing.


Sorry you are correct, the Guide Favorite has the hearts..
However, Favorite Channel should work the same way..

Can you post a screen shot?

You should have three toggle button options:
Channel Numbers | Channel A-Z | My Channels

The My Channel tab, is where you can re-order the channels


----------



## poppo

Earl Bonovich said:


> You should have three toggle button options:
> Channel Numbers | Channel A-Z | My Channels
> 
> The My Channel tab, is where you can re-order the channels


Yes, there are those three options in the edit mode. Clicking them in the edit mode changes the order in the edit mode. But when you click Done, and go back the the favorites, they are back to being in channel order no matter what was selected in the edit mode.

Here is a screen-shot of my favorites list. After I added ch1 and ch2, it stuck them at the end of the list after ch503 (the last channel in my list). Note: it sticks them in the order you add them. I had turned on ch2 first, and then ch1.

FWIW, it does this on both an iPad 1 and iPad 2.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Take a look at these shots.... You need to go back into the edit mode, and reorder them as you would like to have them.


----------



## poppo

Earl Bonovich said:


> Take a look at these shots.... You need to go back into the edit mode, and reorder them as you would like to have them.


Thanks. But that is the most counter-intivitive design I have ever seen. :nono2: By defalut it should at least put them in channel number order. So if I later add 10 channels, I have to diddle around with dragging channels through a dozen or more screens just to put them in channel order? Ugh.

But then again, this comes from the same company that still can't have the DVR remember what list sort order was selected, after a reboot.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

poppo said:


> Thanks. But that is the most counter-intivitive design I have ever seen. :nono2: By defalut it should at least put them in channel number order. So if I later add 10 channels, I have to diddle around with dragging channels through a dozen or more screens just to put them in channel order? Ugh.
> 
> But then again, this comes from the same company that still can't have the DVR remember what list sort order was selected, after a reboot.


The feature gives you the full ability to sort the channels you see fit... not being locked into numeric, or alpha.

If you want to have SyFy on top, and then your local ABC 2nd, followed by HBO, then CNN.... no hard coded sort option will allow you to do that.

By default, it adds then in the order that YOU selected them.

I can see where an option to "resort my list" may come in handy, and I will send that to the appropriate people.


----------



## poppo

Earl Bonovich said:


> The feature gives you the full ability to sort the channels you see fit... not being locked into numeric, or alpha.
> 
> If you want to have SyFy on top, and then your local ABC 2nd, followed by HBO, then CNN.... no hard coded sort option will allow you to do that.


If I wanted certain ones on the top, I would use Quick Tune.



Earl Bonovich said:


> By default, it adds then in the order that YOU selected them.
> 
> I can see where an option to "resort my list" may come in handy, and I will send that to the appropriate people.


What also makes it counter-intuative is that it doesn not follow the way the DVR guides are set up.

Also, when going to the screen that does let you re-order them, what the heck does the red - (delete) symbol do? How it is different than removing the checkmark on the previous page?

As I noted, IMO by defaut it should put them in numerical order. And IF someone wants to change them, then they can go and edit them. It seems like double work, since how many people are going to add them in the exact order they want them on the first try? Most likely they will be editing them anyway. And any adds later will again result in needing to move them since it's doubtfully anyone actually wants them stuck at the end. But those that do want them in channel order, also have to move them. Having the additions default to the logical channel number order would benefit many people, and harm nobody.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

poppo said:


> If I wanted certain ones on the top, I would use Quick Tune.


Quick Tune doesn't give you the options to Watch/Info/Record, it just Quick Tunes...

Very similar modules, in concept and design.. with slight variations



poppo said:


> What alao makes it counter-intuative is that it doesn not follow the way the DVR guides are set up.


You are correct, it is different..



poppo said:


> Also, when going to the screen that does let you re-order them, what the heck does the red - (delete) symbol do? How it is different than removing the checkmark on the previous page?


Standard iOS; Delete/Move icons. Because you are MOVING the order, or removing it from the list.
On the other pages, your are deselecting it, but not deleting it from the data rows.
Net result to your list, is the same (the channel is no longer there).



poppo said:


> As I noted, by defaut it should put them in numerical order. And IF someone wants to change them, then they can go and edit them. It seems like double work as is, since how many people are going to add them in the exact order they want them on the first try?


Where would you insert the new channel, if you have already manually re-ordered all your channels? Top/Bottom/Nearest Alpha/Nearest Numeric ?

And again... I understand your point, and have forwarded on the suggestion that a user can select "Always Sort By...." or give an option to resort by Alpha/Numeric.


----------



## mjwagner

This is all great and appreciated...but any chance we can fix stuff that still doesn't work first?

In case you forgot, here is the list that has been the same pretty much since this app was released:

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
No consolidated playlist.
No real MRV capability except by using remote control mode.
In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times.
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Upcoming and completed in particular seem to have issues.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional.


----------



## trh

I just went to iTunes to get this app, but I got a message that said this app is no longer available. Temporary glitch or something else?


----------



## trh

Just got a "This item is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It's a temporary thing.....


----------



## trh

Wife got it downloaded on iPad2. 
Still "unavailable" when trying to download to iPad (1).


----------



## Hutchinshouse

V1.1.7 is now available for download.


----------



## trh

Hutchinshouse said:


> V1.1.7 is now available for download.


Except when I try to download it, I get the same error -- app temporarily not available.


----------



## Steve

trh said:


> Except when I try to download it, I get the same error -- app temporarily not available.


Ditto. I just tried again as well.


----------



## Go Beavs

I downloaded the update last night and it went fine. This version seems a little snappier.


----------



## Steve

Go Beavs said:


> I downloaded the update last night and it went fine. This version seems a little snappier.


Must have been a small window of opportunity. I just tried again (3d time this morning) and I'm being told the app is "no longer available".

Same with the iPhone app, BTW.


----------



## Go Beavs

Hmmm... just a teaser then?


----------



## Steve

Go Beavs said:


> Hmmm... just a teaser then?


I guess! :lol: I'll give it another shot this afternoon!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Go Beavs said:


> I downloaded the update last night and it went fine. This version seems a little snappier.


Downloaded fine for me too on my iPad1. :shrug:


----------



## tonyd79

I did my normal morning routine of checking for App updates on my iPad2 and my iPhone. The iPad told me it needed an update on the DirecTV App and I did. And it did.


----------



## Steve

tonyd79 said:


> I did my normal morning routine of checking for App updates on my iPad2 and my iPhone. The iPad told me it needed an update on the DirecTV App and I did. And it did.


Maybe because you've already got it installed? :scratchin I'm trying to install from scratch on an iPad2, and you can see what I just got below.


----------



## dennisj00

It updated fine on iPad and iPad 2 this morning.


----------



## Steve

Just tried the App Store again, this time from the iPad itself. Got the message below.


----------



## mjwagner

Just updated to 1.1.7. The following bugs/issues have still not been corrected:

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
No consolidated playlist.
No real MRV capability except by using remote control mode.
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Upcoming and completed in particular seem to have issues.

Did not have a chance to check the following previously reported issue but will later - 

In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional.


----------



## kvchief

I have tried to upgrade to the current version several times yesterday evening and this evening. Every time, I receive the following message. "The item you tried to buy is no longer available."

I have ensured the app wasn't running and even restarted the ipad (2).

No luck upgrading.


----------



## mjwagner

Had a chance to check the last two so am re-posting all for completeness. Net is that none of these existing bugs/issues have been corrected.

Just updated to 1.1.7. The following bugs/issues have still not been corrected:

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
No consolidated playlist.
No real MRV capability except by using remote control mode.
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Upcoming and completed in particular seem to have issues.
In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional.


----------



## Steve

Just tried again, and I'm finally able to download 1.1.7 from the App Store. Woohoo!

Seems _very_ snappy. More so than I remember. :up:


----------



## trh

Same for me. just downloaded and now waiting to sync.


----------



## Laxguy

Perhaps not being able to be home for a bit was a plus: via iTunes, it showed up in apps awaiting update! So, it's downloaded from the store; now to install and test.


----------



## wyoming007

I have an HD receiver and an HD Dvr receiver (hr24-100). The app connects with the the HD receiver but won't recognize the hr24. I've tried manually inputting the ip, I've confirmed that it is connected to the network by downloading some shows, and I've tried a hard reset. The only thing that seems off is that there is no external device option in the setup menu. I've scoured all the forums and the only thing I've seen is to wait for the system to update. The system is ox40d. Do I just wait for it to update, or is there a way to force the update, or is it something else?


----------



## Laxguy

So far no apparent glitches.


----------



## Go Beavs

wyoming007 said:


> I have an HD receiver and an HD Dvr receiver (hr24-100). The app connects with the the HD receiver but won't recognize the hr24. I've tried manually inputting the ip, I've confirmed that it is connected to the network by downloading some shows, and I've tried a hard reset. The only thing that seems off is that there is no external device option in the setup menu. I've scoured all the forums and the only thing I've seen is to wait for the system to update. The system is ox40d. Do I just wait for it to update, or is there a way to force the update, or is it something else?


Do you have a "Whole Home" selection in your setup menu. The "external device" menu is inside that.

0x04D1 is the latest FW version.


----------



## DodgerKing

Still no live streaming, so still pretty much meaningless APP.


----------



## wyoming007

"Go Beavs" said:


> Do you have a "Whole Home" selection in your setup menu. The "external device" menu is inside that.
> 
> 0x04D1 is the latest FW version.


On the hr24 under whole home it has share playlist, name location, and status. It doesn't have external device, my other receiver does and it works.


----------



## Steve

wyoming007 said:


> On the hr24 under whole home it has share playlist, name location, and status. It doesn't have external device, my other receiver does and it works.


That's odd. Just checked and both my 24-100 and 24-500 are showing "external device" under "whole home". Is "status" showing that it sees other receivers? If not, I wonder if your HR doesn't think it's connected to the internet? Maybe a "network", "repeat network setup", or a soft reboot is in order?


----------



## wyoming007

"Steve" said:


> That's odd. Just checked and both my 24-100 and 24-500 are showing "external device" under "whole home". Is "status" showing that it sees other receivers? If not, I wonder if your HR doesn't think it's connected to the internet? Maybe a "network", "repeat network setup", or a soft reboot is in order?


Literally 15 minutes after posting this the external devices option showed up (update?). Now there is a new problem. When I launch the iPad app it gives the message "error retrieving configuration" and won't even let me in the app. When I try it at work it opens fine, so it has to be a home network problem. I read somewhere else that this was fixed by manually setting the iPad to point to the router as the DNS server, but I have no clue how to do that.


----------



## tbolt

wyoming007 said:


> Literally 15 minutes after posting this the external devices option showed up (update?). Now there is a new problem. When I launch the iPad app it gives the message "error retrieving configuration" and won't even let me in the app. When I try it at work it opens fine, so it has to be a home network problem. I read somewhere else that this was fixed by manually setting the iPad to point to the router as the DNS server, but I have no clue how to do that.


This fixed a problem for me with this APP.

Here is the fix I used and it works:

On your iPad:
Go to Settings-->General-->Network-->WiFi-->Choose arrow at right of the network connection you are using-->Under DHCP tab-->Change your DNS to 8.8.8.8 (Google's)

Done.


----------



## kvchief

"kvchief" said:


> I have tried to upgrade to the current version several times yesterday evening and this evening. Every time, I receive the following message. "The item you tried to buy is no longer available."
> 
> I have ensured the app wasn't running and even restarted the ipad (2).
> 
> No luck upgrading.


Tried again this evening and it updated with no problems.


----------



## poppo

Well, the update just broke everything. First no receivers were showing up. Then I logged out of DirecTV in the app and then logged back in and they were back, and validated, but all I get is the spinning wheel saying 'searching for receivers'.  I quit the app and went back in and now the receivers are gone again and there is not even the ability to manually enter an IP any more. Way to go DirecTV.:nono2: Also my network connections are fine and it was working right before the update.

<edit>
After playing around with it and getting nowhere, I deleted the app from the iPad (using the iPad) and then reinstalled it via iTunes and it started working again. Of course I lost all of my setting and had to start all over.

FWIW, I did the initial update via iTunes and then did a sync.


----------



## inkahauts

Does anyone else find that when you go to info for a program, especially off of a channel guide list, that while info shows up immediately, it takes for ever to populate upcoming, etc, so even after I have read the info and want to go back tot he guide I can;t while ts still loading the other data?

Also, yeah, it needs to not reload every time I open it. That is so annoying..

Otherwise, I like it very much...


----------



## lparsons21

DodgerKing said:


> Still no live streaming, so still pretty much meaningless APP.


Well, not exactly meaningless especially if you have MRV. I use it to set a recording on my son's DVR without going to his room. And I'll use it to control the 2nd HR I'm getting for my man cave, to do the same thing.

Yes, it would be nice to have streaming video, but between Hulu, HBOGo, MaxGo, Showtime (live??whatever) and some other places, I've got plenty of streaming video already.


----------



## Laxguy

lparsons21 said:


> Well, not exactly meaningless especially if you have MRV. I use it to set a recording on my son's DVR without going to his room. And I'll use it to control the 2nd HR I'm getting for my man cave, to do the same thing.
> 
> Yes, it would be nice to have streaming video, but between Hulu, HBOGo, MaxGo, Showtime (live??whatever) and some other places, I've got plenty of streaming video already.


+1

When I am at home, I want to see video stuff only on my TVs. Streaming to the 'Pad, if it ever happens, won't be a big one for me, unless, of course, it can stream over the Net, not just on a LAN.


----------



## poppo

Laxguy said:


> When I am at home, I want to see video stuff only on my TVs. Streaming to the 'Pad, if it ever happens, won't be a big one for me, unless, of course, it can stream over the Net, not just on a LAN.


But yet the people who use DIRECTV2PC do use the ability. I don't have a TV in every room and having a 'tablet' sized unit to stream to is even more appealing than the PC app.


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> +1
> 
> When I am at home, I want to see video stuff only on my TVs. Streaming to the 'Pad, if it ever happens, won't be a big one for me, unless, of course, it can stream over the Net, not just on a LAN.


"Streaming to the 'Pad" can create an interesting dynamic for some couples. E.g., my son-in-law and a cousin both have Cablevision and they stream sports to their iPads while they sit in the living room with their wives and watch something else on the big screen. Sort of like PIP, but less distracting for the person that doesn't care about the game.

Or my son-in-law will lay on the couch, catching-up on _Game of Thrones_ on HBOGO on the iPad at the same time my daughter watches _SYTYCD_, sitting next to him. It allows them to watch what they want, but still spend time together.


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> "Streaming to the 'Pad" can create an interesting dynamic for some couples. E.g., my son-in-law and a cousin both have Cablevision and they stream sports to their iPads while they sit in the living room with their wives and watch something else on the big screen. Sort of like PIP, but less distracting for the person that doesn't care about the game.
> 
> Or my son-in-law will lay on the couch, catching-up on _Game of Thrones_ on HBOGO on the iPad at the same time my daughter watches _SYTYCD_, sitting next to him. It allows them to watch what they want, but still spend time together.


Just get two big tv's! 

I actually think it would be nice for streaming on certain football Saturday afternoons, or ncca tourney days, when they have to many on at once, and I want to see multiple games at a time live. Not needed to often, but every once in a while...


----------



## lparsons21

poppo said:


> But yet the people who use DIRECTV2PC do use the ability. I don't have a TV in every room and having a 'tablet' sized unit to stream to is even more appealing than the PC app.


I was with Dish until a week ago, and I could do exactly that with their iPad app. But the reality was I didn't do it often enough to even care that I can't now.


----------



## DodgerKing

lparsons21 said:


> Well, not exactly meaningless especially if you have MRV. I use it to set a recording on my son's DVR without going to his room. And I'll use it to control the 2nd HR I'm getting for my man cave, to do the same thing.
> 
> Yes, it would be nice to have streaming video, but between Hulu, HBOGo, MaxGo, Showtime (live??whatever) and some other places, I've got plenty of streaming video already.


Don't have MRV and having it or not does not make a fancy remote anymore meaningful. Seriously, this APP is totally pointless. You can only use most of the functions while sitting in front of the TV on your same network. What is the point? Anything that can be done outside of your own network can also be done on the iPhone APP. The ONLY thing that would make this APP worth an installing is if they allowed streaming


----------



## DodgerKing

Laxguy said:


> +1
> 
> When I am at home, I want to see video stuff only on my TVs. Streaming to the 'Pad, if it ever happens, won't be a big one for me, unless, of course, it can stream over the Net, not just on a LAN.


What is the reasoning behind every other feature on this APP? Why have a remote feature if you are already sitting in front of the TV with your remote anyway? Why have scheduling feature if you are already in front of your TV or can easily use iPhone APP to do the same?

The advantage of streaming is that you can watch in another room and take it with you to any room. I can take it outside in my yard. I can take it to the kitchen. I can take it to the bathroom. I can take it to the garage. No need for 10 TVs with 10 different boxes.

You can stream over the NET if you JB your iPad (which I do)


----------



## lparsons21

DodgerKing said:


> Don't have MRV and having it or not does not make a fancy remote anymore meaningful. Seriously, this APP is totally pointless. You can only use most of the functions while sitting in front of the TV on your same network. What is the point? Anything that can be done outside of your own network can also be done on the iPhone APP. The ONLY thing that would make this APP worth an installing is if they allowed streaming


I'm glad you see no value to the app. I find it has value and makes some things easier. Like scheduling setups without actually having to switch to a dvr to do it.

Could it be better? Sure, but it has value now.


----------



## lparsons21

DodgerKing said:


> You can stream over the NET if you JB your iPad (which I do)


You can stream over the net without JB your iPad too. I have Hulu+, Netflix, MaxGO, HBOGO and a few other streamers on my never been jb'd iPad.


----------



## DodgerKing

lparsons21 said:


> I'm glad you see no value to the app. I find it has value and makes some things easier. Like scheduling setups without actually having to switch to a dvr to do it.
> 
> Could it be better? Sure, but it has value now.


How is that different from the iPhone APP which was already out? IOW, what can it do that you cannot already do at home or that the iPhone APP cannot already do?


----------



## Go Beavs

DodgerKing said:


> How is that different from the iPhone APP which was already out? IOW, what can it do that you cannot already do at home or that the iPhone APP cannot already do?


OK, I'll bite...

One of my favorite features that cannot be done on the standard remote is the customizable 1 to 4 minute skip button. I find that 3.5 minutes is usually about right. One button to skip a whole segment of commercials.


----------



## lparsons21

DodgerKing said:


> How is that different from the iPhone APP which was already out? IOW, what can it do that you cannot already do at home or that the iPhone APP cannot already do?


Why does it have to do something different than the iPhone app? I and the majority of Americans, don't own a smartphone of any kind, let alone an iPhone.

I do have an iPad and I like the way apps designed for the iPad look on it compared to using the iPhone version.


----------



## DodgerKing

lparsons21 said:


> You can stream over the net without JB your iPad too. I have Hulu+, Netflix, MaxGO, HBOGO and a few other streamers on my never been jb'd iPad.


That is my whole point, no need for all of those APPs or a Slinbox. This APP would actually have some purpose if it allowed streaming. One APP to do it all anywhere. Even if limited to your own network would be a benefit for the reasons I mentioned already.

Besides, what you mentioned still eliminates well over 90% of the content, requires several APPs, additional subscriptions, and most people do not sub to HBO anyway


----------



## DodgerKing

lparsons21 said:


> Why does it have to do something different than the iPhone app? I and the majority of Americans, don't own a smartphone of any kind, let alone an iPhone.
> 
> I do have an iPad and I like the way apps designed for the iPad look on it compared to using the iPhone version.


If you have an iPad, then you can use the iPhone APP. You do not need a smartphone. IOW, this APP does not add anything special. The few things it does that the iPhone APP does not, is restricted to your own network anyway and most of it can be done with your remote on your TV.


----------



## Karen

I love the app! Half the time, my remote is on the other side of the room and my iPad is right next to me. I also love that I can scroll thru the guide and still see the show I'm currently watching full screen when I look up. If it could turn everything off/on and change the volume on my tv, I would probably use it more than my Harmony remote.


----------



## lparsons21

Karen said:


> I love the app! Half the time, my remote is on the other side of the room and my iPad is right next to me. I also love that I can scroll thru the guide and still see the show I'm currently watching full screen when I look up. If it could turn everything off/on and change the volume on my tv, I would probably use it more than my Harmony remote.


Me too!


----------



## itzme

Karen said:


> I love the app! Half the time, my remote is on the other side of the room and my iPad is right next to me. I also love that I can scroll thru the guide and still see the show I'm currently watching full screen when I look up. If it could turn everything off/on and change the volume on my tv, I would probably use it more than my Harmony remote.


While I have some idea, just what ARE the obsticles to controlling the volume on our various brands and models of TVs and AVRs? Technical? Licensing?


----------



## Beerstalker

Most TVs and other devices use an infrared signal emitted from their remote controls to tell the device what to do. The iPad/iPhone do not have an infrared emitter so they cannot send these signals.

There are a couple of aftermarket devices/apps that can add the ability but I'm not all that familiar with any of them.

Personally I prefer to use my Harmony remotes. I prefer to be able to feel the buttons and navigate by touch rather than having to look down at the remote all the time to use it. This is actually my biggest complaint about my Harmony Ones, and one of the things I prefer on my Harmony 880 (buttons next to the screen instead of a touchscreen). I recently bought a 650 for my parents and a 700 for my buddy but haven't had a chance to use them much yet. I'm thinking they might offer the best of both worlds, the better buttons and layout style of the One with the buttons next to the screen like the 880.


----------



## itzme

With assorted apps, I can control the volume on all my devices via IP. I'm wondering why, say DirecTV, can't incorporate those commands into the DirecTV App. Where we would have to config the app much like today when we configure our universal remote.


----------



## mjwagner

itzme said:


> With assorted apps, I can control the volume on all my devices via IP. I'm wondering why, say DirecTV, can't incorporate those commands into the DirecTV App. Where we would have to config the app much like today when we configure our universal remote.


In order to control the volume using IP control the device, usually the TV or AV receiver, needs to be network connected. The vast majority of TV's and AV receivers currently in use are not. Hence the need/requirement for IR control for volume.


----------



## itzme

mjwagner said:


> In order to control the volume using IP control the device, usually the TV or AV receiver, needs to be network connected. The vast majority of TV's and AV receivers currently in use are not. Hence the need/requirement for IR control for volume.


More and more TVs and AVRs are connected to the the internet. My DVRs, my BRps, my TV and my AVR are all connected, so I'd welcome the opportunity to tell the DirecTV app that, and then configure it for, in my case, my AVR.


----------



## Go Beavs

Just noticed there's an update to version 1.1.8 which lists "stability" as the only improvement. Downloading now...


----------



## Vinny

Why doesn't a recording disappear from the App after it has been deleted from the DVR.

I watched and deleted several programs from my HR23 this afternoon. Tonight, when using the iPad app they are still listed. Obviously they can't be played...a message pops up saying "Playback Error: Unable to playback the requested show. Please check to make sure the recording is still available."

Is it me or is this a universal bug?

Edited: Ooops, I just saw that there is a refresh button on the top of the playlist. Once I pressed it...it refreshed the playlist. Shouldn't that be an automatic refresh every time the app is run??


----------



## mcnallc1

Just downloaded 1.1.8

New in this version

--Stability Updates


----------



## HDJulie

I updated & now the icon for it is just a white icon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HDJulie said:


> I updated & now the icon for it is just a white icon.


Power Cycle your iPad...


----------



## mjwagner

itzme said:


> More and more TVs and AVRs are connected to the the internet. My DVRs, my BRps, my TV and my AVR are all connected, so I'd welcome the opportunity to tell the DirecTV app that, and then configure it for, in my case, my AVR.


Yes, more and more everyday. But the VAST majority of the install base out there is IR only. Would it be a great option for some, sure. But at this point they have real bugs and functionality issues that they need to focus on before they add options that only a very small minority of users can take advantage of. Just MHO.


----------



## mjwagner

Just updated the app to 1.1.8. No problems with the update itself. 

The following bugs/issues have still not been corrected:

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
No consolidated playlist.
No real MRV capability except by using remote control mode.
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Upcoming and completed in particular seem to have issues.
In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional.


----------



## Beerstalker

mjwagner said:


> Yes, more and more everyday. But the VAST majority of the install base out there is IR only. Would it be a great option for some, sure. But at this point they have real bugs and functionality issues that they need to focus on before they add options that only a very small minority of users can take advantage of. Just MHO.


Exactly, a very small minority of devices have the feature. On top of that DirecTV would have to get the device manufacturer's cooperation to get it to work and some of them may not want to cooperate. That's why it's probably not worth the trouble at this time. Especially when they are busy getting current features fixed or upgraded. I imagine full Whole Home DVR functionality and possibly a coprehensive DVR scheduler and to-do list would be a much higher priority than getting a few TV's power and volume buttons working.


----------



## itzme

Beerstalker said:


> Exactly, a very small minority of devices have the feature. On top of that DirecTV would have to get the device manufacturer's cooperation to get it to work and some of them may not want to cooperate. That's why it's probably not worth the trouble at this time.


Its that cooperation issue that I'm just curious about, how that works. Is it a function of licensing? I mean DirecTV lets us program our remotes for other model TVs and AVRs. As much as I want volume control, in DirecTVs defense, my Pioneer App won't change my channels, and my Samsung SmartTV app won't control my Pioneer AVR. Bottom line, these apps aren't really solutions for me.... yet. First manufacturer to consider these issues will have a winning app!


----------



## Beerstalker

I wouldn't count on it happening.

I mean even DirecTV is locking down their own IP control so only their apps can use certian functions. I'm willing to guess that all fo the manufacturers are going to try to do something similar.

So SONY locks down their IP controls so only Sony apps can use them, or they might say hey DirecTV we will sell you the rights to be able to use our IP controls for $1 million. Samsung sees that happen and follows suit, etc. etc.

Or maybe they don't let DirecTV use them at all but sell them to people like Harmony, URC or Crestron.

Personally, itzme, I think you should just look at getting a nice universal remote. The Harmony 650 is a heck of a remote for the price in my opinion.


----------



## itzme

I didn't even know that the IP controls were a licensed commodity. That's why I was asking. I get it now. Interesting that a $10 universal remote can control most all devices, but as we move into IP control, there's this whole new "mess"... Well a mess to the consumer but an 'opportunity' to manufacturers.


----------



## Karen

Hmmm, this looks like an interesting option! <g>

http://www.amazon.com/RedEye-RE0002-Universal-Remote-Control/dp/B004X5EP86/ref=pd_cp_cps_4


----------



## poppo

DodgerKing said:


> Don't have MRV and having it or not does not make a fancy remote anymore meaningful. Seriously, this APP is totally pointless. You can only use most of the functions while sitting in front of the TV on your same network. What is the point?


While I do want streaming, I will disagree that the app us useless. I and my wife will use the app to look at the show info, upcoming, cast info, guide, and all that stuff. Sure you can do some of that on the TV, but only by sticking the show you are watching in 'PIP mode'. And then you feel rushed to get back to full size viewing instead of being able to browse the iPad at your leisure.


----------



## Steve

itzme said:


> I didn't even know that the IP controls were a licensed commodity. That's why I was asking. I get it now. *Interesting that a $10 universal remote can control most all devices, but as we move into IP control, there's this whole new "mess"...* Well a mess to the consumer but an 'opportunity' to manufacturers.


Never really thought about it that way, but what you say makes sense to me!


----------



## Beerstalker

itzme said:


> I didn't even know that the IP controls were a licensed commodity. That's why I was asking. I get it now. Interesting that a $10 universal remote can control most all devices, but as we move into IP control, there's this whole new "mess"... Well a mess to the consumer but an 'opportunity' to manufacturers.


I don't know that they necessarily are yet, but it wouldn't suprise me if they end up that way.

Like I said before though, I don't really like touchscreen remotes. They look cool and can offer some nice features, but I much prefer the ability to pick up a remote in the dark and use it without looking at it. You can't do that with a touchscreen remote.


----------



## DodgerKing

What I find interesting is that most other tech sites feel the same as me about this APP. For some reason this is pretty much the only site were people treat this APP as the God of all APPs. I am sure I am not the only one on this site honest enough and blunt enough to call it what it is, useless.

Of course that does not mean others cannot disagree and I fully respect the fact that many do find this APP to be descent. I am simply curious as to why there are not others on this site that also agree with me.


----------



## Karen

I wouldn't call it useless. It isn't what it probably should or could be, but it isn't useless...


----------



## Go Beavs

Version 1.1.8
iPad2 running latest iOS 4.3 version

*Issue:* Categories in the sports tab don't remember their order.

*Description:* Sometimes (it seems after a long "soak"), the sports tab doesn't remember the order if the sports list. For whatever reason, soccer ends up 1st on the list. When I realize the change, I put it back but in a day or so it goes back to the default? order.

I tried deleting and re-installing the app and it happened again.

I'd really prefer NOT to have soccer 1st on my sports list...


----------



## lparsons21

After using this app a bit more, there are a couple things I think ought to be there :

1. The oft mentioned combined playlist. It would just be handy.

2. A way to see the 'to do list' - I know that for me, it is not rare at all that if I'm setting up recordings I need to get to the to do list to change priorities around. Or at least see what I have scheduled so that I can adjust things.

3. And further down the list is a way to stream video similar to what Dish is doing with their iPad app. That was fairly handy.

My home setup is 2 HR24s at the main TV and one remote in my son's room. I control the 2 in the main room totally. So for me, the goal with the iPad app is to never have to directly view the secondary HR24 in the main room and just set up recordings and such using the iPad app. That really isn't quite doable right now.


----------



## itzme

Beerstalker said:


> I wouldn't count on it happening.
> 
> I mean even DirecTV is locking down their own IP control so only their apps can use certian functions. I'm willing to guess that all fo the manufacturers are going to try to do something similar.
> 
> So SONY locks down their IP controls so only Sony apps can use them, or they might say hey DirecTV we will sell you the rights to be able to use our IP controls for $1 million. Samsung sees that happen and follows suit, etc. etc.
> 
> Or maybe they don't let DirecTV use them at all but sell them to people like Harmony, URC or Crestron.
> 
> Personally, itzme, I think you should just look at getting a nice universal remote. The Harmony 650 is a heck of a remote for the price in my opinion.


I think your scenarios sound right. As for you advice, I love my two $20 UR7 Gamer remotes- they're perfectly tweaked for about 5 devices and TWO users. My livingroom requires 2 remotes.

As for my complaint about the App being able to do most everything but control Volume, to me its like buying a really cool keyboard that's missing the letter "R". It'll neve eally be practical.


----------



## poppo

DodgerKing said:


> For some reason this is pretty much the only site were people treat this APP as the God of all APPs.


I don't think anyone has said the app was perfect. If you feel it is usless, then just don't use it. I would use it more if it it had more features, but find I am using it a lot more than I thought I would. But then again, I use my iPad a lot, so I often already have it nearby.


----------



## mcnallc1

Just downloaded 1.2.6

New in this Version
Unified Playlist
Can delete from app


----------



## dpeters11

Just saw this myself. Unified playlist nice, still wanting ToDo list


----------



## DodgerKing

I'm still waiting for streaming. I will say it again. They can keep adding all of the bells and whistles that do exactly the same thing you can do while sitting in front of your TV or with the regular iPhone APP, and this APP will still be unimpressive until they add streaming capability


----------

